# Ralph Lauren HOT



## NicksWifey (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried this or own this scent? My friend has it and really likes it, she said it has a sexy, spicy, cinnamony scent and that it drives guys wild...so anything to drive my man wild is good in my book
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm just worried that it will have too much of a young, kiddie scent. 
Is it worth forking the $$ over?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 30, 2007)

It doesn't smell like the other ones at all. It's not exactly a mature smelling sort of scent but it's not the typical teeny bopper kind either. It's definitely not sickly sweet.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 30, 2007)

i love it
its one of my all time favorites.
and yeah it isnt sickly sweet whatsoever.
It has sort of a tropical ish smell to it, i think anyways.
Its not too old or too young so its a good scent


----------



## NaturallyME (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite...it has a little mocha scent in it along with the sweeter smell so its kinda balanced... my man loves it! I'm sure yours will too :brow:


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 1, 2007)

This is one of my favorite fragrances. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 1, 2007)

its not really sweet at all. i really like it too! both me and my step mom wear it. =) if it comes down to it, go to a counter and spray yourself before you go shopping. that way you see how it smells on you as you wear it =)


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks ladies for your helpful input! Next time I go by the perfume counter at Belk, I'll have to try some of this first and wear it on myself for a while!


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

I love it too! Don't be fooled by the "young" bottle, it's a very rich, spicy and delightful scent. Yum!


----------

